# First spotlight tomorrow night



## Lynne (Sep 26, 2007)

At 8th gup level (my current level), we begin spotlighting.  It's basically a quiz of current class material.  I received my 8th gup at the end of August, so I spotlight in September and October.  If I pass both spotlights, I test for 7th gup in November.  It sounds like an excellent system for Master R to determine how we are progressing.

I'm nervous of course.  It's good to be a little nervous though.  I don't know what we'll be tested on.

One dumb thing I've been doing with Pyong Ahn Cho Dan is side punches up the middle instead of high blocks.  Good grief.  I think it's because I practice Gi Cho Hyung Sam Bu right before the Pyong Ahn form and also am focusing on Chil Sung E Ro-Hyung.  Then again, it takes awhile to gain muscle memory.  I'll be real happy if I don't do the side punches during my spotlight, lol.

I have the 5 one-step sparrings down fairly well but just learned them last week, so I might have to "think."

I hate to have to think during a test but I've only been 8th gup for four weeks so I can't expect too much out of myself (but I do).  Four weeks of training is vastly different than 8 or even 6 weeks I can see!

I'm probably more spooked about combinations than anything.

My daughter has her first spotlight at 6th gup tomorrow as well.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 26, 2007)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, just relax, and breathe, don't force your techniques just let them flow, don't think you're ready know you're ready, don't try to do your best, do your best, (man I sound like Yoda here....)

And above all believing in yourself sounds basic, but it can mean the difference between a pass and a fail.

Good luck to you!​


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 26, 2007)

Appologies, how rude of me, best of luck to your daughter as well!!​


----------



## Lynne (Sep 26, 2007)

Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu said:


> Appologies, how rude of me, best of luck to your daughter as well!!​


Thank you, Kennedy, for the reminders and encouragement.

When it comes to myself, I can't hear "relax," "breathe," "be confident," etc., enough   It actually has a calming effect on me.  Honest.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm interested: what are your one-step sparring combinations? I'm sure they're probably different from the ones I learn. 

As to the spotlight test, I'm sure you'll do fine. Tang Soo!


----------



## Lynne (Sep 26, 2007)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> I'm interested: what are your one-step sparring combinations? I'm sure they're probably different from the ones I learn.
> 
> As to the spotlight test, I'm sure you'll do fine. Tang Soo!


Hey JT,

The current one-steps are two foot sweeps, two kicks and a spearhand:

#11- shift into hulgul jaseh, block left and grab their wrist, step left outside of their right foot, hook the back of their right ankle with your right ankle and simultaneously palm strike their left shoulder.

#12 - step left outside of their right foot, block right (do not grab the wrist), hook as above and palm strike to the solar plexus at the same time.

#13 - step to left in almost a horse stance, block right and grab their wrist, quick roundhouse to the solar plexus.

#14 - jump left into a horse stance so you are perpendicular to their body, grab their upper wrist area and chop to their wrist just below where you grabbed, place your thumbs on the back of their hand and push the arm back and twist the hand to get torque/leverage - the idea is to pull them down low enough so you can then do a roundhouse kick to the face or head.  The grab and block would be if someone were stabbing at you.  You grab the wrist and chop below where you grabbed, hopefully making them let go of the knife.

#15 - shift into hulgul jaseh, block left, lunge forward with your left foot on the outside of their right foot, spearhand to the throat.

We have two wrist grips to learn at this level also.  We begin same side wrist grips.  I think we'll be tested on those tomorrow night although we haven't learned them in class.  We reviewed the 10th and 9th gups ones, and had just begun the 8th gup ones when we had to rotate.  I've learned them from other people though.  (They were in the curriculum - we just didn't have time to go over them.)

Thanks for the well wishes on my quiz.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 26, 2007)

Good luck on your spotlight, I know you will be fine.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 26, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Good luck on your spotlight, I know you will be fine.


Thank you, Terry


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 26, 2007)

Lynne said:


> Thank you, Terry


 
you are welcome:asian:


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Sep 26, 2007)

Lynne said:


> Hey JT,
> 
> The current one-steps are two foot sweeps, two kicks and a spearhand:
> 
> ...



That's some interesting stuff. Real shame you couldn't learn in class what's required for the test. Maybe you really should ask your instructor why you're paying them not to teach you the required material. There's no excuse for that.


----------



## Master Ken (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi,

We used to do something very similar, except we called it 'tag test' where if a student passed i.e. performed their required hyung they would get a tag corresponding to their next grade, example next grading 6th gup green, they would get a green tag. Students were required to have 2 tags before they were allowed to grade.

This worked well for a period of time but I soon found that it started to be a headache when students and parents came in and said their boy/girl had not tag tested or they had missed it but could they still grade. So we reverted back to the old way where I the computer (DojoMBA) tell me when a student has enough classes in and they all pre-test before the grading.

Anyway, wishing you well on your spotlight.

Master Ken


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Sep 27, 2007)

Lynne, please dont take this as critism of you, but do you actually learn anything you need from your instructors?

Looking through your posts it seems you have to learn everything from videos and other students (who are not qualified to teach).  You will pick up bad habits this way and are definately not getting your money's worth.

I dont want to sound harsh but for your benefit you must address this.


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 27, 2007)

FieldDiscipline said:


> Lynne, please dont take this as critism of you, but do you actually learn anything you need from your instructors?
> 
> Looking through your posts it seems you have to learn everything from videos and other students (who are not qualified to teach). You will pick up bad habits this way and are definately not getting your money's worth.
> 
> I dont want to sound harsh but for your benefit you must address this.


 
I agree - it seems that this is a trend at your Dojang.  There is absolutely NO EXCUSE for learning new material that close to any kind of test, spotlight or not.  And that is not your fault.  The instructor should not even be offering tests to people if he has not spent the required time on the material being tested.  Again....the best thing that you can do is go straight to your instructor to get direct assistance.

BUT - judging by your drive and quest for knowledge both on the board and on your own, I'm sure that you'll do great either way.  As long as you take the initiative (as you do) to GET the information, you will always do well.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 27, 2007)

Master Ken said:


> Hi,
> 
> We used to do something very similar, except we called it 'tag test' where if a student passed i.e. performed their required hyung they would get a tag corresponding to their next grade, example next grading 6th gup green, they would get a green tag. Students were required to have 2 tags before they were allowed to grade.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Master Ken,

I suppose that our class attendance is input to a computer as well.  Before class, we draw our attendance cards and they have a scan number on the back. 

I'm not sure how all assessment of progress is done at the junior levels.   I don't know if instructors/assistant instructors give progress reports on students or not but I do know they can recommend someone not test.

I've seen people fail their spotlights (not get a stripe) before but that's an opportunity for Master R to tell them what they need to work on.  Master R will not let a student test for the next gup unless they have passed the required spotlights. I know parents can be pains.  Glad it's you and not me  I'd be happy to teach one day and let someone else deal with all of that.

Thank you for the well wishes 
Lynne


----------



## Lynne (Sep 27, 2007)

I can't say what I will be tested on in the spotlight.  I do know that wrist grips were in the curriculum a few weeks back but we only reviewed the previous set (lower gup material).

My understanding is that we are tested on wrist grips during every spotlight.  I wish I hadn't waited so long to learn them, but I kept thinking we'd cover them in class.  One time in class for wrist grips or for sparring combinations is not enough to learn them. It takes a lot of practice, too, unless you are one of those people with excellent recall skills.

Our school has a philiosophy that you may or may not agree with:  we are given a requirements sheet for each gup level.  There is no excuse for not knowing the material upon testing (gup tests, not spotlights).  If we feel weak in an area, we can attend special help classes.  We are encouraged to grab a higher belt and ask for help which promotes teamwork/family atmosphere.  The DVD's and booklets are adjuncts to learning if we desire to use them.

What the above means is that it is up to me to make sure I learn the material.  I believe it is also part of our philosophy of, "We are a black belt school."  It means assertive effort on the part of the student.  (Instructors will recommend a student not be tested if they don't feel the student is ready.)

I am motivated.  I want to earn my black belt(s) one day and teach Tang Soo Do.  So, I will be even more proactive now.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 27, 2007)

Also, I will let everyone know how it goes and just what we were tested on.

Once I began listing out what I'd learned (started to learn, lol) in four weeks, I realized it's quite a bit of material!


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 27, 2007)

Lynne said:


> I can't say what I will be tested on in the spotlight. I do know that wrist grips were in the curriculum a few weeks back but we only reviewed the previous set (lower gup material).
> 
> My understanding is that we are tested on wrist grips during every spotlight. I wish I hadn't waited so long to learn them, but I kept thinking we'd cover them in class. One time in class for wrist grips or for sparring combinations is not enough to learn them. It takes a lot of practice, too, unless you are one of those people with excellent recall skills.
> 
> ...


 
I absolutely disagree.

It's not up to the student to "find the knowledge."  ESPECIALLY if you're paying for the training.  It's up to the school to make that knowledge available, without requiring a student to find a way to get someone -- anyone! -- to teach them before they get tested.  

It becomes a slightly different situation at an advanced level; I AM expected to seek out my instructor, or some other instructor as appropriate, to learn something specific, or even merely to obtain correction on something I've practiced for years (yes, I still need that occasionally!).  Once there, it becomes that instructor's responsibility to teach me; my job is to learn the material they present.  That means I have to pay attention, and practice on my own.  One of the greatest failings in my system for some years has been when certain individuals have been taught something -- then selfishly kept it for themselves and not shared it.  Again -- that doesn't mean that the student has no role in it... but how, even with a list of grading criteria, can YOU, as a beginning student, know what you need to work on?


----------



## Kacey (Sep 27, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> I absolutely disagree.
> 
> It's not up to the student to "find the knowledge."  ESPECIALLY if you're paying for the training.  It's up to the school to make that knowledge available, without requiring a student to find a way to get someone -- anyone! -- to teach them before they get tested.
> 
> It becomes a slightly different situation at an advanced level; I AM expected to seek out my instructor, or some other instructor as appropriate, to learn something specific, or even merely to obtain correction on something I've practiced for years (yes, I still need that occasionally!).  Once there, it becomes that instructor's responsibility to teach me; my job is to learn the material they present.  That means I have to pay attention, and practice on my own.  One of the greatest failings in my system for some years has been when certain individuals have been taught something -- then selfishly kept it for themselves and not shared it.  Again -- that doesn't mean that the student has no role in it... but how, even with a list of grading criteria, can YOU, as a beginning student, know what you need to work on?



I agree.  I have been an instructor for 15 years - and _everything_ my students need to know for testing is taught in class.  The only way a student would miss required knowledge is if s/he was absent a significant number of times, and missed class _every_ time the information was presented - because all information is presented multiple times between testing cycles.  Students are welcome - and encouraged - to help each other practice and to work with each other to improve their skills, and to help juniors with everything they are supposed to know - but my students are strictly forbidden from teaching other students material that has not been presented to them in class.

Now, as jks said, as a senior, it is my responsibility to seek out times when my instructor is available to instruct me, to practice on my own, and to find other students to practice with when I need to - black belts, much more than color belts, are expected to be self-instructing to a certain extent, especially III Dans and above - not that we are expected to teach ourselves new techniques, but that we have enough experience and knowledge to be able to correct much of what we do on our own.

If you're happy with the situation you're in, that's great - but I've said it before:  if you are paying for instruction and are not receiving it _from instructors_, something is wrong.  You are welcome to disagree - but that's my opinion, based on my 20+ years in TKD.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 28, 2007)

From what I learned at the spotlight tonight, it's an opportunity to see where we need improvement.  Students were corrected here and there on stances, when they flubbed a sparring combination, encouraged to punch harder, etc.

I was commended on my stances tonight...that they were better tonight than they had been in class.  So, they _are_ watching me.  This was the opportunity to let me know that  I need to pay attention to my stances.  Believe me, I was happy to get that information.  

So, the spotlights are not just a quiz/assessment but time for correction and pointers.

Students are highly encouraged to attend their spotlights.  Yes, they are very, very important.  Master R will catch it if we haven't learned a particular technique in class or are performing it incorrectly.  If a student doesn't attend a spotlight, they may not know they are performing a move incorrectly.  It is true that our instructors aren't always going to catch the fact that we are doing something wrong.  Sometimes there are mixed belts in a group doing three different forms or even more if classes are very large. That's not an excuse but it's the way it is sometimes.


----------

